# Normal CRS Behaviour



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Hello experts!

I was just wondering what kind of behaviour CRS exhibit when they are healthy,and when they are not happy at all. 

My CRS have been moving around alot since I put them into the new tank. THey will graze most of the time, but I see them flying and zipping through the water in straight lines, and then stopping and grazing again. Sometimes they hang out at the top of the tank. 

And they dont seem to be going nuts over Mosura CRS specialty food like I anticipated. I'm just wondering if this is normal.

THanks~


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

your shrimps are healthy coz they are active. just remove the food if they are not eating it.


----------

